

Clojure on Heroku Cedar stack - weavejester
https://gist.github.com/1001206

======
chewbranca
This does actually work, however be warned this will incur costs on your
heroku account.

EDIT: False alarm, Heroku billing has changed so the application did not fall
into my free dyno range.

~~~
teich
You get the same 750 hours free usage as all other apps.

~~~
chewbranca
Following the steps in that gist, I have a heroku clojure app up that just
created an invoice line item for 1 worker. It was only for a few minutes, but
I definitely just got charged for it.

~~~
milkshakes
<http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/billing-changes>

_On June 1, 2011, Heroku switched from billing for “dynos” to billing for
“dyno-hours”, which is more clear. This brings pricing inline with the new
process model, wherein you can run one-off processes as well as manipulate the
dynos for each of your app’s process types independently.

The vast majority of apps will see a 1% - 10% reduction in overall monthly
dyno charges. Previously, Heroku included “1 free dyno” with each app, which
is equivalent to between 672 and 744 dyno-hours (depending on the length of
the month). With this switch to dyno-hours, we are converting the included
free dyno to a fixed 750 free dyno-hours. This makes more sense, is more
consistent, gives all users additional free dyno-hours, and allows the free
dyno-hours to be used for any kind of process (web, workers, one-off admin
process, or any other Procfile process)._

~~~
chewbranca
Ahhhh that would be why, I didn't notice the 'future' billing change that is
supposed to happen tomorrow.

I'll edit my original post to clarify.

On a more serious note, thanks for the great work Heroku! Very excited to see
you guys turning into a generic service platform with a strong API based addon
presence.

------
aristidb
So there is official support for Ruby and Node.js, and inofficial support for
Clojure?

Are there any other languages that are supported inofficially?

~~~
herrherr
It looks like Python is also working:

<https://gist.github.com/866c79035a2d066a5850> (not mine)

